# Is this picture funny?



## JPINFV (Dec 22, 2008)

So a bunch of us were in the chat room when the following picture came up. While everyone pretty much agreed that, put to actual use would be cruel, the concept was pretty funny. So, in order to answer this question, I have decided to commission a poll of the EMTLife community. 


Is the concept of the Dog Carrier funny?


----------



## Levinoss (Dec 22, 2008)

If you don't take the picture serious then sure it's funny. In reality if it was ever used then not really.


EDIT: I had seen the picture a few years ago as a drawing. First time I have seen it as the real thing.


----------



## Hal9000 (Dec 23, 2008)

I'm still laughing.


----------



## Sasha (Dec 23, 2008)

I think it's cruel.


----------



## EMTWintz (Dec 23, 2008)

*it may be too early or the fact that i am still trying to get first cup of coffee down, but i don't get it.*


----------



## stephenrb81 (Dec 23, 2008)

I didn't find it funny, but I didnt think it was offensive either. I have a huge heart for animals and this didn't bother me because I recognize it as just an attempt at humor (Although, if there is an idjet out there that has a cruel mind to try something like this realistically should have it tested on them first  )

Maybe I was just expecting something different, when I saw the topic my mind conjured up images of a door-less box or something with "This end up/forward" markings lol

Too each their own


----------



## Ridryder911 (Dec 23, 2008)

It would had been funnier if the sign said ... "Probie". It's a joke, there is no animal attached to it... Geezz..

r/r 911


----------



## rhan101277 (Dec 23, 2008)

So the animals snout goes in that little basket and the drill portion goes in their rectum?:unsure:


----------



## Ridryder911 (Dec 23, 2008)

Yeah.. that's the joke. Good thing most of you do not see how they transport real beef or poultry. 

R/r 911


----------



## Levinoss (Dec 23, 2008)

Ridryder911 said:


> Yeah.. that's the joke. Good thing most of you do not see how they transport real beef or poultry.
> 
> R/r 911



My dads side of the family runs pilgrims pride chicken houses. Stay away! If the smell don't kill you, the way they live sure will!


----------



## Scout (Dec 23, 2008)

http://rulingcatsanddogs.com/conten...oke-Tabby-Tote-domestic-animals-humor-pic.jpg


----------



## KEVD18 (Dec 23, 2008)

anybody else from the original chat room group on this topic waiting for sasha to come in and explain why each person who voted in opposition to her doesnt count????

i think her reasoning why i didnt count was becuase im retired and retired persons dont get to vote.


----------



## Scout (Dec 23, 2008)

I belief kev it was the fact you are a dead beat alco with no job.

But heck i'm irish a student, and unemployed atm, so i'm simular enough.


----------

